# 234 fwhp 240 fwtq 2002 4AT 3.5 Altima



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Got car dyno'ed Thursday, learned lots of new stuff about the 3.5 engine, go to http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=203290 and read the thread. Oh yeah, 4AT means it is an automatic tranny, approximately 20% drivetrain losses OR 296 CRANK HP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too much to retype here. Check out my altimas.net registry for a pic of one dyno. I will get the rest hosted ASAP.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Impressive #'s. I was checking out your car at Altimas.net. Got me thinking about a few select mods. I was really tryin to keep at least ONE car stock, but you've got the thoughts rolling.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i agree. keep in touch SR, i will continue to let you know how things go as i blow all my cash on the VQ35 power plant


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Will do.


----------

